# Adele, Amy, or Duffy?



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

IndustrialClef said:


> People don't 'idolize' Amy for being a drug addict. They love her because of her music and her voice. I hate how the media has made the fact she was a drug addict more well-known than her music. You could say she chose her own path and yeah, she made bad choices but I honestly believe she was suffering long before she was famous. I think she was a ticking time bomb in terms of her mental health. She was mishandled, in my opinion. We don't have to find it okay for her to have done what she did but I think we have to understand some people deal with shit in different ways. I suspect she was dealing with a mental disorder whether it was before the drugs or because of it. More than likely a mood disorder. I just hope her music becomes the one to be remembered rather her drug use.


Oh no I disagree. Everyone idolizes dead people: Jim, Jimmy, Janis, Ian, John, Kurt. Don't kid yourself.

Sure she had a fantastic voice, I am not denying the intensity of her talent, and she really knew how to sing the blues, because her pain was obviously real.

I completely disagree also with the person who said that Amy's voice was superior to Adele's. No it wasn't. They were about the same, but Amy had more "pain" in her voice while Adele has obvious passion and anger, she's clearly a much more balanced individual, and it comes across in her singing voice.

Some people do genuinely prefer Amy Winehouse, even before she died, and that's great. I'm not saying that's impossible.

But people who make her out to be like she was BETTER THAN EVERYONE because she's dead...those people are full of crap.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

What!? No Shirley Bassey? I am outraged!!
(I admit, I only participate in these threads to be contrarian.)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> To (maybe/hopefully) make you a fan of Amy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for introducing Duffy, I didn't know about her, but her voice is a little too "light" for me...I would still vote 1) Adele 2) Amy 3) Duffy.

Sorry.

I really like Lissie's voice, though she does a lot of covers, she brings something truly awesome to them. She's not a Brit, though, she's American.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Amy Wino most definitely. I found Duffy's voice mildly irritating after a while. And Adele as good as she is, just isn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

How does Duffy hold a candle to the other two?

If I had to choose, I'd go Amy. There's so much real agony and pain in her voice that she pulls you in. Adele is similar but much "cleaner"


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't really listen to any but I voted Duffy as a tribute to one of my old teachers who used to love Duffy and spent a whole year trying to get us to listen to her. He either really exaggerated his love for Duffy for comedic effect or seriously did not listen to anyone else. Duffy also needed a bit of love. I think if I were to listen to any it'd probably be Amy, which would line up with your theory of Amy fans also being Stones fans, but because I don't listen to her I couldn't really confidently vote for her.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I've heard it said that Adele is Britain's answer to Whitney Houston.

What does that make Amy? The British Janis Joplin? Funny story, there was actually a thunderstorm where I live on the night Amy passed away. I said to myself, yup, those two just met up. :laughing:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> *I've heard it said that Adele is Britain's answer to Whitney Houston.*
> 
> What does that make Amy? The British Janis Joplin? Funny story, there was actually a thunderstorm where I live on the night Amy passed away. I said to myself, yup, those two just met up. :laughing:






her voice is nowhere near as powerful or nimble, even though I like Adele. 

Leona Lewis is probably better suited for that niche.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Oh no I disagree. Everyone idolizes dead people: Jim, Jimmy, Janis, Ian, John, Kurt. Don't kid yourself.
> 
> Sure she had a fantastic voice, I am not denying the intensity of her talent, and she really knew how to sing the blues, because her pain was obviously real.
> 
> ...


Well people who idolize people who are 'drug addicts and are famously tragic' are idiots in themselves. You can't account that for every single fan out there. I honestly think Amy had a tone in her voice that to me was more to my liking than other artists in the genre. I think she was recognised as superbly talented because she was in her own right. Real fans loved her because of that. Sure the public had interest in her because of her personal life and there are some people who like glamourise artists with tragic stories. But as it goes, real Nirvana fans liked Kurt Cobain because of Nirvana and fans of Amy Winehouse liked her because she was Amy Winehouse They both had impacts when they were still alive and it was because of their music. I think people are in their own rights to think Amy has a better voice than Adele or Duffy. It is their own opinion. Just like it is alright to think Adele or Duffy have better voices than Amy does. I don't think actual fans of Amy Winehouse finding her a special artist are so crazy to think that and I think it is little to do with her being a drug addict or being dead. It could be said that Amy Winehouse did release an album that can be said to cause more of an impact than some other artists and it could be that a lot of people tend to agree that Amy was a talented artist. Some artists tend to attract more acclaim than others by fans. If some people like to think Amy is superior than Adele or Duffy because she is in one of those 'young and tragic artists' so she must be special than I hardly think their opinion counts. I think it be quite stupid to mainly like an artist on anything else but for the art they create. It think it is weird to like Amy's music because she is dead and a drug addict or to like Kurt Cobain because he was a drug addict and was dealing with Bipolar just as much as I can't stand it when people keep commenting on how big Adele is. Like that even fucking counts towards how good or not so good the music is. 

At any rate, I hate this 'better than' crap. I personally like my favorite artists for different reasons. Humans have this weird desire to compare everything. Of course we have preferences but it doesn't have to be a game of who is better and who is not. It really does my head in. Music snobbery is the worst.


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

I picked Amy because her music has a soulful, unique feel to it. Adele has a nice soulful voice too (Have the 21 CD), but her songs sounds the same to me.

Duffy has the Motown-feel like Amy, but her high-pitch singing gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Guysss, don't bring down Duffy just because she has a light, high voice. Have you seen the girl? She's so wittle. :kitteh:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Guysss, don't bring down Duffy just because she has a light, high voice. *Have you seen the girl? She's so wittle.* :kitteh:


And Christina Aguilera is 5'1:




Duffy may have several seats


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I can't argue there. Christina has a very powerful voice. She's too mainstream pop for my taste though, despite how good she is. I was also a fan of Nelly Furtado and Rihanna when they first came out. Then they started releasing their robotic songs and their hip-hop collaborations and I just fell off.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Guysss, don't bring down Duffy just because she has a light, high voice. Have you seen the girl? She's so wittle. :kitteh:


If people don't like her voice, they don't like her voice, and no one cares about your crush on her body size. In fact I'm a little offended by it.

Have you seen Lissie? She's a very slender woman. 

Tori Amos also has a light, high voice and I love Tori Amos...because she has amazing musical genius and operatic vocal range.

This thread is starting to seem like your excuse to talk about your crush on Duffy instead of what music we like best.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> And Christina Aguilera is 5'1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? I love Christina's voice too and I don't care if she's "mainstream." So is Beyonce, and I think Halo is an awesome song.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

IndustrialClef said:


> Well people who idolize people who are 'drug addicts and are famously tragic' are idiots in themselves. You can't account that for every single fan out there. I honestly think Amy had a tone in her voice that to me was more to my liking than other artists in the genre. I think she was recognised as superbly talented because she was in her own right. Real fans loved her because of that. Sure the public had interest in her because of her personal life and there are some people who like glamourise artists with tragic stories. But as it goes, real Nirvana fans liked Kurt Cobain because of Nirvana and fans of Amy Winehouse liked her because she was Amy Winehouse They both had impacts when they were still alive and it was because of their music. I think people are in their own rights to think Amy has a better voice than Adele or Duffy. It is their own opinion. Just like it is alright to think Adele or Duffy have better voices than Amy does. I don't think actual fans of Amy Winehouse finding her a special artist are so crazy to think that and I think it is little to do with her being a drug addict or being dead. It could be said that Amy Winehouse did release an album that can be said to cause more of an impact than some other artists and it could be that a lot of people tend to agree that Amy was a talented artist. Some artists tend to attract more acclaim than others by fans. If some people like to think Amy is superior than Adele or Duffy because she is in one of those 'young and tragic artists' so she must be special than I hardly think their opinion counts. I think it be quite stupid to mainly like an artist on anything else but for the art they create. It think it is weird to like Amy's music because she is dead and a drug addict or to like Kurt Cobain because he was a drug addict and was dealing with Bipolar just as much as I can't stand it when people keep commenting on how big Adele is. Like that even fucking counts towards how good or not so good the music is.
> 
> At any rate, I hate this 'better than' crap. I personally like my favorite artists for different reasons. Humans have this weird desire to compare everything. Of course we have preferences but it doesn't have to be a game of who is better and who is not. It really does my head in. Music snobbery is the worst.


Hey rabid Amy fan...I already said I acknowledge her incredible talent and know there are people who were her fans before she died and became the tragedy du jour, "live fast, die young, leave a good looking corpse, no one will ever forget you"...just ask Marilyn Monroe, amirite?

Everyone loves a goddamn tragedy.

You're right, I won't vote for Amy above Adele, because I consider their *actual musical talent* about equal, and I think Adele is a much better role model in all ways.

I mean Amy Winehouse released a single called "Rehab" (and how she ironically wouldn't go!) and then, predictably, died of a drug overdose. You're absolutely right, that's a message I don't want made "cool."

In fact, as a person with mental health issues, I'm UTTERLY OFFENDED that some rich woman is mouthily whining about how she won't get help for her substance abuse problems. 

That's a personal choice. You don't choose to get help? I choose not to feel sorry for you.

You know there is some personal responsibility in mental illness, especially for someone with the money and connections in order to make it happen; it's not like Amy Winehouse was a homeless woman or living in the projects.

My sister is a drug addict, so this kind of shit pisses me right off. Please stop lumping people like Amy Winehouse in with the people who choose to help themselves.

Thanks.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

K, sorry. You're right. I won't make that type of commentary anymore. I get caught up and carried away at times.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

duffys voice.....awwwmmmmaaaazzzziiinnnnggg


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

sisnerozt said:


> duffys voice.....awwwmmmmaaaazzzziiinnnnggg


It is though. You can sense so much raw emotion. I just finished listening to her Rockferry album and I found she was actually quite versatile and had a good range. To me she paints this lovely portrait of strength and vulnerability at the same time. She's very real and captivating. Not to take anything away from the other two, but I think as someone else said it might just be an exposure thing. It's a shame she isn't more popular over here because it seems she has a great story to tell.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> It is though. You can sense so much raw emotion. I just finished listening to her Rockferry album and I found she was actually quite versatile and had a good range. To me she paints this lovely portrait of strength and vulnerability at the same time. She's very real and captivating. Not to take anything away from the other two, but I think as someone else said it might just be an exposure thing. It's a shame she isn't more popular over here because it seems she has a great story to tell.


....she's incredible...I have no comprehension of how people just don't get it...cause that girl has something in her little heart that can pull at my heart strings anyways


----------

